# Terrasse: Echtholz oder WPC?



## rut49 (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo Wuzzel,
du als Fachmann wirst mir sicherlich weiterhelfen können.
Wir sind auch am Terrasse "bauen", da stellt sich die Frage: Echtholz oder WPC?
Die Unterschiede: natürliches Material-  "künstliches" Material. Könnte man es vergleichen mit Echtholzdielen u. Laminat? Nun wird letzters im Haus verlegt, und ist  nicht jeder Witterung ausgesetzt. Meine Frage :  was ist für draußen empfehlenswert bzw. haltbarer,  Echtholz oder WPC?  (Von der Optik mal abgesehen) Wie sind deine Erfahrungen?
:cu Regina


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrassenbau ca. 50m²*

Hallo Regina, 

Thema passt nicht ganz hierher, vielleicht trennts ein Moderator ab ? 

Sowohl bei WPC als auch bei den Echtholzdielen gibt es unterschiedliche Produkte bzw. Holzarten. 
So ganz pauschal kann man das deswegen nicht beantworten. 
Die meisten WPC Produkte sind von der Resistenzklasse ähnlich eingestuft, wie die gängigen Harthölzer (Bangkirai und Co.). Von der Haltbarkeit also fauerhaft bis sehr dauerhaft ! 

Kurz zu den Vorteilen von WPC : 
- Echte Barfussterrasse (keine Splitter) 
- es gibt WPC Produkte am Markt die sehr farbstabil sind (aber nicht alle , manche vergrauen wie Holz) 
- WPC kann aus heimischem zertifizierten Holz hergestellt werden. (keine langen Transportwege) 
- WPC ist stofflich und thermisch recyclebar 
- WPC ist pflegeleicht (kein streichen nötig)  
- WPC kann in verschiedenen Farben / Oberflächen produziert werden
- WPC blutet nicht aus 
- WPC ist bald die preiswertere Lösung (verglichen mit den meisten FSC zertifizierten Harthölzern ist das bereits heute so) 

die Vorteile von Holz: 
- es ist Echt 

Die Marktklage bei Harthölzern für die kommende Saison ist sehr unsicher. Auf Grund des schwächeren Euros sind einige Preise drastisch gestiegen, das hat sich allerdings auf die Verkaufspreise noch nicht so drastisch ausgewirkt, wie es eigentlich weitergegeben werden müsste, denn diese Preise sind am Markt noch nicht durchsetzbar. Die Importeure sind daher im Moment sehr zurückhaltend und ordern nur kleinste Mengen. Ich würde daher für Ende diesen Jahres, aber besonders für die nächste Saison einen sehr knappen Markt vorhersehen. Das Holz ist ja nicht mal eben schnell nachbestellt sondern einige Monate auf dem Schiff unterwegs. 
Auf Grund der Marktlagen gibt es teilweise inzwischen bei den meisten Thermohölzern und bei einigen WPC Produkten bereits etwas längere Lieferzeiten. 

Auch wenn es von der Menge der Argumente so zu sein scheint, als sei ich absoluter WPC Fan... "Echt" zu sein ist ein ganz schön starkes Argument finde ich. 
Ich verkaufe beides (WPC und Holz Dielen) und für beides und gegen beides gibt es gute Argumente. Letzendlich muss jeder die Entscheidung treffen, welches Produkt zu ihm am besten passt. Das hängt ja auch immer von dem Umfeld und von den eigenen Ansprüchen ab. 

Die Aussagen von mir treffen natürlich nur auf die Produkte zu, die ich kenne. Auch im WPC Bereich gibts gute und schlechtere Hersteller. Von der Tendenz würde ich Dir auf jeden Fall raten, wenn WPC dann ein massives Produkt und keine Hohlkammerdiele, das hat viele Vorteile. 
edit: ... und wenn es Holz werden soll, und die Marktlage so werden wird, wie ich es denke, dann würde ich schnellstens bestellen, denn billiger wird es aller Voraussicht nicht sondern eher viel viel teurer.

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## heiko-rech (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrasse: Echtholz oder WPC?*

Hallo Wuzzel,

das Argument "echt" ist bei mir auch das ausschlaggebende, daher mag ich auch keine Sojaschnitzel. 

Wie ist denn die derzeitige Lage bezüglich der Entsorgung der WPC Dielen?

Gruß

Heikoa


----------



## Annett (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrasse: Echtholz oder WPC?*

Moin.

Da hätte ich auch noch eine kurze Frage zu.

Wie sieht es mit der empfundenen Wärme aus im Vergleich Echtholz zu WPC?
Wird das Imitat gefühlt wärmer/heißer als Holz?
 Ich könnte mir das zumindest gut vorstellen, habe aber nicht die Chance beides mal nebeneinander in die Sonne zu legen.


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrasse: Echtholz oder WPC?*

Hallo Heiko.... 

dazu sage ich nur:   ich steh eher auf echte authentische Sachen... 

Entsorgung kann nach wie vor über den Hausmüll erfolgen. Ich kenne ein Werk, die verwerten Ausschuss entweder stofflich -> schreddern und wieder dem Produktionskreislauf zuführen , oder thermisch (Heizkraftwerk) 

edit: @annett Je dichter ein Stoff ist, um so besser speichert er Wärme.  Hier kommts also ganz auf die Holzart und vielleicht auch noch etwas auf die Farbe und natuerlich auf das Produkt bei WPC an. Da gibt es Produkte mit sehr hohem Kunststoffanteil und Produkte die bestehen über 70 % aus Holz, letztere verhalten sich ähnlich wie Holz. Das müsstest Du aber doch bei einem der zahlreichen Holzhändler in Eurer Gegend ausprobieren können. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## heiko-rech (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrasse: Echtholz oder WPC?*

Hallo,


Wuzzel schrieb:


> Entsorgung kann nach wie vor über den Hausmüll erfolgen.


Das wären bei uns derzeit 24Cent je Kilo.

Meine Holzterasse kann ich im Werkstattofen verbrennen, da sie unbehandelt ist. Aber bis ich die mal nue machen muss, gehen noch viele Jahre ins Land.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## laolamia (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrasse: Echtholz oder WPC?*

Hallo!

sehr interessant diese disskusion!
auch das andere thema mit den "verzogenen brettern" das ging mir auch mal so als ich stalltüren gebaut habe und das holz vorher "genau" berechnet habe 

WPC ist fuer meine terasse die ich in 2-15 jahren bauen moechte eine alternative.
@ wuzzel

wie siehst du die preisentwicklung auf diesem markt?
das verfahren ist doch erst seit einigen jahren auf dem markt?! wird das noch deutlich billiger (ich meine natuerlich günstiger)

gruss lao


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrasse: Echtholz oder WPC?*

Lao, was wird im moment billiger ? 
Um das zu beantworten müsste ich echt meine Kristallkugel haben. 

Einerseits sieht es so aus, das sicher die Produktionskapazitäten steigen, und mehr Ware verfügbar sein wird als heute,  allerdings ist das auch ein Markt mit riesigen Zuwachszahlen und der Werkstoff hat Potential für weit mehr Produkte als nur Terrassendielen. 
Durch das größer werdende Angebot und mehr Wettbewerb müsste der Preis eigentlich sinken. 
Aber auch hier werden Rohstoff und Energiepreise mit Sicherheit steigen. 
Ich denke derzeit sind die Preise stabil, werden aber langfristig etwas steigen. 

Aber nichts genaues weiss man nicht. Das ist alles nur Vermutung. Kann ja auch sein, das der Trend irgendwann zu Terrassen aus ganz anderen Materialien geht. Im Moment sieht es aber nicht so aus. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Terrasse: Echtholz oder WPC?*

Hey, muss das mal rausholen.. wie sieht es momentan aus am Markt?

Holzfachmann Wuzzel, 

kannst dich ja mal per PN melden bei welcher Holzhandlung du in der Oetkerstadt tätig bist 



welche Zusammensetzung ist die Preiswerteste?

Hohl oder Vollprofil?

gibt es eine Marke die z.Z. der "Bestseller" ist? 

weil die preise von 20 - 60 - 100€ pro m² ja schon Qualitätsunterschiede haben müssten oder


----------

